# Where are you?



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Where is everyone, have all the uk tivos died.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

We're all still here, we've been waiting for you...


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

My Tivo is fine but I've died.

If you'd like a report back from your favourite deceased relative just let me know.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm here, not far from you as it happens, and my Tivo's fine


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I don't know where I am


----------



## BlueRanger (Dec 21, 2002)

ozsat said:


> I don't know where I am


but I know how fast I'm travelling......
(nods to Heisenberg  )


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

BlueRanger said:


> but I know how fast I'm travelling......
> (nods to Heisenberg  )


But are you dead?

(Nods to Schrödinger  )


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ozsat said:


> I don't know where I am


I don't know where I am either. Just give me a minute and I will ask the wife she knows everthing 

Thats a bit of luck shes gone out and left me happily not knowing where I am its great


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If she didn't know where you were, how would she get home?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

ozsat said:


> If she didn't know where you were, how would she get home?


Is that a question or a resolution


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

it's not where you're from it's where you're at.

(nods to Ian Brown  )


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Still here waiting for Godot and TiVo 2.
Expecting Godot sooner.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Shhhh
I'm not here...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ozsat said:


> I don't know where I am





BlueRanger said:


> but I know how fast I'm travelling......
> (nods to Heisenberg  )





Nero2 said:


> But are you dead?
> (Nods to Schrödinger  )





Maclynn said:


> Still here waiting for Godot and TiVo 2.
> Expecting Godot sooner.


LOL! Superb. Is it at all Geeky that I got the references?


----------



## BlueRanger (Dec 21, 2002)

cwaring said:


> LOL! Superb. Is it at all Geeky that I got the references?


You are truly a geek among geeks Carl! :up:


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Maclynn said:


> Still here waiting for Godot and TiVo 2.
> Expecting Godot sooner.


I can quite honestly say that is the very first time that I have laughed-out-loud (lol'd) to a forum comment.

I am very sad.

Thank you.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Shhhh
> I'm not here...


I thought you were long gone?!?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. Hence his wish for secrecy I assume


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm not all here.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I haven't been here all week but have just got back.
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

I think therefore I am......I think.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> I haven't been here all week but have just got back.
> Did I miss anything?


Well, Tivo was looking for Series 3 UK beta testers - but that closed yesterday - apart from that no, not much


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I was here, but went over there. Less draughty.


----------



## fallingditch (Dec 4, 2004)

I haven't been here for a long time and then I come here and I start to understand why ... and then I give up ...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

BrianHughes said:


> Well, Tivo was looking for Series 3 UK beta testers - but that closed yesterday - apart from that no, not much


The disclaimer agreement we signed said not to mention that


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

ozsat said:


> The disclaimer agreement we signed said not to mention that


You might think that, but I couldnt possibly comment

Nods to Ocham


----------



## Richard42 (Dec 27, 2000)

It realy doesn't matter where you are  
As long as you know where your towel is 
( nods to Douglas Adams :up


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If I don't know where I am, how do I know that it is me here?


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

ozsat said:


> The disclaimer agreement we signed said not to mention that


in that case, where's Fred?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Fred knows where he's at - I wonder if he'll ever return?


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

ozsat said:


> Fred knows where he's at - I wonder if he'll ever return?


Sid might be with Fred; if you see Sid, tell him.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Major dude said:


> I think therefore I am......I think.


As an old mainframe hack, "I think therefore IBM"...


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

coincedentally my main Tivo has the dreaded Green screen of death, I noticed it hadn't sent me an email for a week.

I am not using it anymore since SkyHD is just about doing the job... most likely the hard disk but I will keep it as spare in case my freeview tivo dies also!


----------

